
Show HN: I made a site that lets you easily find live-coding streams - devcrato
https://www.devcrato.com/
======
bentao
Very cool! I'm planning on streaming live-coding sessions; how do I get
involved?

~~~
devcrato
hey! If you're planning on streaming on Twitch you can let us know @
[https://www.devcrato.com/contact](https://www.devcrato.com/contact) and we'll
see how we can help your stream :) Cheers!

